
Rethinking Netflix’s Edge Load Balancing - chmaynard
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/netflix-edge-load-balancing-695308b5548c
======
avoidwork
`X-Netflix.server.utilization` makes my eyes bleed; dot notation in a header
name... why?

